
Coase's Penguin, Or, Linux and the Nature of the Firm - mooreds
http://www.yalelawjournal.org/article/coases-penguin-or-linux-and-the-nature-of-the-firm
======
brudgers
Date: 2002

Link to a regular pdf:
[https://pdfs.semanticscholar.org/9238/534e7836ce094b2498b358...](https://pdfs.semanticscholar.org/9238/534e7836ce094b2498b3587b10c89b733afe.pdf)

